# silvia face s13 headlights wiring



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

i forgot to jot down what the corner lights do when i stripped my silvia, theres 2 lights in each corner housing (#1 and 2)

(1) ...............................................................(1)
.....(2)......................................................(2)
...........(3)...(4)....(5) <Silvia> (5)....(4)...(3)
................................................................
.............(666)................................(666)...
.

this is looking at the face of the silvia with projector headlights...

6= blinker/parking lights
5= fog lights
4= high beams 
3 = normal headlights
2= ?
1= blinker/parking light?

if those are right, then what did #2 do
(1 and 2 are on teh corner lamp, 3,4,5 on the main headlight part)

so, what does the big part of the corner lamp do?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

if the "1" is the smaller amber shade bulb. I would say that's the blinker (since it's amber). I'm just guessing. i'm trying to picture this so bare with me. and I think the "2" is the actual parking.

Basic rule of thumb for lights on an automobile are 

2-4 headlights in the front
2 Blinker/parklights in the front. 
2 blinker lights on the SIDE of the car. (These are your corner lights.)
2 Park lights on the side of the car. (The Bigger part of your corner lights)
Then you have your lights in the back which I'm not going to discuss cause we only need to worry about the front.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

it makes sense like that, but thenthe question comes up, where do i get seperate parkng and blinker signals? (i need to do a little more electrical work, the side lights/blinkers (front and read) from the stock 240 wiring arent doing anything right now, once those work, i can route that signal to the [amber] corners, but where does the straight parking light signal come from? the bumper lights do both parking and blinker

the only thing i can think of is running another wire from the light switch itself
(along with the light for the fog lamp circuit)

there has to be an easier way... im trying to find out what other s13 face swappers have done




zellx2004 said:


> if the "1" is the smaller amber shade bulb. I would say that's the blinker (since it's amber). I'm just guessing. i'm trying to picture this so bare with me. and I think the "2" is the actual parking.
> 
> Basic rule of thumb for lights on an automobile are
> 
> ...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

tyrannix said:


> it makes sense like that, but thenthe question comes up, where do i get seperate parkng and blinker signals? (i need to do a little more electrical work, the side lights/blinkers (front and read) from the stock 240 wiring arent doing anything right now, once those work, i can route that signal to the [amber] corners, but where does the straight parking light signal come from? the bumper lights do both parking and blinker
> 
> the only thing i can think of is running another wire from the light switch itself
> (along with the light for the fog lamp circuit)
> ...


Yes, both front bumper lights do the same. But here's the catch to that. They use bulbs with 2 elements. Meaning the bulb and the socket has two power wires (or at least it should). and one common ground. 

like this:


Ground------------------------------------\
\
socket---Light bulb
power for blinker-------------------------------/ /
/
power for parking light----------------------------/

This isn't an exact diagram, but I hope you get the picture. Now, as for the power for the parking and blinkers on the side, This should work since the bulbs are smaller, just 'T' into the lights in the bumpers. That's the only thing I can think of. Unless if you really want to run the extra wiring for the bulbs from the relay.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

and run bulbs of different voltages for the differnet cornerlights? running a hot off of the bumper lights?


id really like if somone with a silvia face swap on a 240 would chime in on this, as it would benefit anyone doing a silvia face swap




zellx2004 said:


> Yes, both front bumper lights do the same. But here's the catch to that. They use bulbs with 2 elements. Meaning the bulb and the socket has two power wires (or at least it should). and one common ground.
> 
> like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh well, Maybe someone else would help.


----------

